# Huge field spreads



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

anyone ever or still use a massive spread for mallards in fields? Say 500-100 decoys? Full bodys or socks or a combo of any. I'm just curious because we have all seen the effect of big spreads on snow geese and maybe it would work well for mallards late in the season too.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

We run around 160 full body mallards.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I use all of my honker decoys and 24 full body duck decoys, that works well for me. :rollin:


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

I used 20-30dz fullbody ghgs ducks, 10dz bigfoot canadas, and 400 sillosock snows and we did well on the ducks and shot some geese everyday


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't think I've EVER thought "I need more field duck decoys." 2-3 dozen in the hole, canadas, and some spinners. If they get shy, just need to change up how you operate and deploy the spinners. Sometimes we will run a strictly mallard spread, but still not many more than 5 or 6 dozen.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

Most we have ran was 25dz fb mallards, late season we don't even put out honker dekes anymore. To me the birds work diff then they do with honkers out


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Duck fullbodys are a waste of time in a field, give me 10 dozen honker decoys, and 6 to 12 spinners. I used 10 dozen for a full season and I didn't notice a difference with them in the spread at all.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

When I am targeting ducks I love the duck fullbodies because they go up and tear down twice as fast as Honker dekes. Take up a third of the space as well in my trailer which leaves room for a lot more blinds, which means more hunters to come hunting with. Do you need them, pry not, but I bought them a long time ago when I was a decoy fein, so I still run them in November when soley targeting greenies. Four guys can tear down blinds, 150 FB duck decoys, 5 spinners, ands pick up hulls and jump in the truck and take off in a little under 15 minutes. I hunt with a group of hard working boys so we aint afraid to get after it! :thumb:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Tear down twice as fast? 10 dozen honker decoys would maybe take 10 minutes longer to tear down as duck decoys. Then you factor in investment, space in trailer, and storage after the season it doesn't add up. Trust me you don't need full body ducks to kill limits in the fields every day guys.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Waste of time unless your a hoe staffer and like to take pictures of your decoys. 4 spinners will do more than four hundred full bodies. The biggest factors in decoying field mallards:
Sun
Location
Pressure 
Time of year 
Spinners
Hide


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have noticed that you don't need 100 FB ducks. But having duck decoys in your goose spread does help directionalize (i know I made up that word) where you want the ducks to go. I have noticed that in early or low light they will dive into the spinners but on the days they don't it seems that they will target going to where the duck decoys are. That is my experience.

Also i say what ever gives you confidence in what you are doing then go for it. If you don't want duck decoys or don't think you need them. Then fine don't use them. If you feel you need 1 million duck decoys to kill ducks... then go for it. :thumb:


----------

